# new mini girls



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 18, 2009)

My two new girls arrived today. One is two years old, the other is a yearling. I was going to keep them in the stall at first, but they weren't to keen on that idea. I have two big fenced in fields, so I put them in with my baby jenny and my 16' 3 gelding. Everybody got along OK but are staying in their own pairs. My baby Carmella has bonded to my gelding, and even though she has new donkey pals, sticks to him like glue. The other two were buds, so they hang out together. It was funny because the one year old didn't like my horse sniffing her butt, so kicked him in the nose. He is very sweet and gentle and just looked at her like she is nuts...lol Hoping in time Carmella will feel comfortable with the other donkeys. I have jack russells which are fenced, but have one common fence line. I don't know if the two new donks have ever seen dogs as there weren't any were I bought them from. My dogs were barking at them some, and they came over to check it out. They didn't like the barking so yelled back at them...lol Cool bray. <g>


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 18, 2009)

So glad your new arrivals have arrived! Congrats!



Can't wait for pictures!hint hint


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2009)

Gee, it ought to be against forum rules..



to post and tease us with new donkeys and not post any [SIZE=24pt]PICTURES.[/SIZE] We wanna see! CONGRATS on your two new arrivals.

Corinne


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 18, 2009)

Okie Dokie here are some pictures: <g>

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2428318960000435961dCIFcq

This is Cecillia, the one year old. I like spots. <g> Martin thinks she is his Mom come baCK because that was her name, and its kind of uncommon. lol

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2232581870000435961nOOUXm

Tula is the 2 year old (one with the white nose). She is registered. Cecillia can be registered, I just have to track down the paper work. The Vet I bought her from said he will do that for me since she came from one of this clients.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 18, 2009)

awwwwwww...They sure are CUTE!









thanks for sharing the pictures. Never can get enough eye candy!

Corinne


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 20, 2009)

adorable! Congtrats!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 21, 2009)

They are precious! What wonderful long ears they all have! And I love those spots!!!


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 21, 2009)

morning,

Thanks for all the kind words. I like the long ears also. <g> I've been having a bunch of fun watching the new kids on the block get used to their new home and friends. Really cute, now everybody is following my 16 3 gelding around like the pied piper. Couldn't have worked out better. Also fun watching the donks playing with each other. I guess I'm hooked...lol We feed twice a day and it didn't take long for Tula to figure out the schedule. If you are 5 minutes late, she will let you know by braying until you get your chores done. <g>


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 21, 2009)

They are very sweet



.Gotta love those ears!


----------

